# What would you do in this situation?



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

The way I look at boarding is this. Its all about what you can and can not deal with. If you can't deal with the issues you have listed, then move. If you can, then don't. Its that simple.


----------



## QuarterHorseLuv (May 23, 2012)

To move I have to wait till at least mid-spring but its still an option.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Move....., not only is the pee left in the shavings in the stalls bad for their feet it's also bad for their respiratory system......Poor air quality from poorly cleaned stalls is one of my pet peeves.......

Wait it out until spring.......


----------



## QuarterHorseLuv (May 23, 2012)

I'm certainly on some waiting lists and I'm always searching for other options so hopefully something will work out sooner then spring. 

I would love for my gelding to be on outdoor board all year around... that would reduce thrush problems, respiratory problems and give him more movement as he is arthritic. However, this year his winter coat was falling out due to rain rot and we are with a harsh winter this year so he's blanketed and indoors (better hay and more of it overnight). I can't say for sure if he will thrive being outside all the time so I like having the option of both but its not acceptable - no matter how much or how little you charge - to not fully clean your stalls. That leads to health problems! which is my biggest fear, even with his stall in the arena. 

I've decided I'm going to pull him off indoor board and have him outside until further notice. Better for his feet. Better for his lungs. I will address the feed issue ... maybe pre-mix into zip lock bags. This way its weighed out and powder supplements added. They just need to put it into a proper bucket to feed it. 
Then I will address the situation in the spring if we have another facility. 

Tonight I will also be experimenting with the mesh feed bags to see if powder gets lost, does water get in etc. unless someone here has used them??? 

There are facilities I would like to move him to, we just need an opening! It's a waiting game at this point.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

go out and feed the supplements daily yourself. It makes no sense to give better quality feed to a stalled horse than to one without a stall. 
is there a cover for the outdoor horses? how many horses is he going to be kept with. He may get chased off feed. Ask for a reduction and clean your own stall until you can move.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Can you keep him on indoor board and give the stall an extra cleaning when you visit and make up baggies of food for him? It doesn't sound like outdoor board is a very good option at your facility (dirty feed bags and poorer quality hay than the indoor board horses would be a deal breaker for me)

I've ended up doing extra stall cleaning for my horse, since I'm also not happy with the job the stall cleaners do. He always pees in the same spot, so it's very easy for me to just scrape up the wet spot and add a little bit more bedding to the stall. Once every week or two I'll also end up stripping the bedding and replacing it all (which I don't think is ever done by the staff) However, my horse's stall is very airy- if it weren't and he were still getting ammonia fumes from neighboring stalls I wouldn't be happy with that.

I'm also pretty anal about my horse getting exactly the right feed, so I make up his bags of feed and bring them to the barn once a week. They have several different people who feed (I also feed one night a week) and it seems everyone has a different idea about what a level scoop is ;-)


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

stevenson said:


> go out and feed the supplements daily yourself. It makes no sense to give better quality feed to a stalled horse than to one without a stall.
> is there a cover for the outdoor horses? how many horses is he going to be kept with. He may get chased off feed. Ask for a reduction and clean your own stall until you can move.


BO may not give a reduction unless OP provides shavings too......so I wouldn't count on that one. I probably would just get some shavings and pick out the stall myself on top of what they do and add what I want. Remember tho-less is often fine, depending on the horse. I would also be more concerned about the smell. One of the worst, most ammonia barns I ever was in was actually a show barn in Ontario......and we were there to look at some expensive horses...(not for me.... ) Neither of us could get past the smell and could not wait to get out of there. Hmmmm.


As long as there is shelter outside and he is blanketed-I also vote for giving the supplements yourself, or baggieing them-AND I personally have been known to label them with the day , leaving only a week or 2 supply, so that you KNOW he is getting it. Same principle as Smartpack, but DIY.


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

Not sure where you're at but you could also post a proactive boarding request up on CraigsList. I wanted a group pasture board situation when I was weaning my foal, but I couldn't find any barns with what I wanted, so I threw it up on CraigsList and a lady less than a mile away emailed me back. She has 10 acres and her 4 horses and takes care of my boy as if he were one of her own.

A lot if the best barns I've boarded at were private barns you would never know about.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QuarterHorseLuv (May 23, 2012)

*Update*

I'm unable to do self care. My work schedule just does not allow for it. However, when I am there, I am mucking at least my own geldings stall (sometimes others if they need it) and bringing horses in, occasionally feeding etc. 

Unfortunately... I can't make my budget work to afford the full care situation I'm looking for so I have to suck it up and try to make things work where I am or at another facility in that price range. 

I had a discussion with the BO regarding his glucosamine supplement and she said she would be doing more of the feedings from now on so she would make sure it gets done. So far so good. However, I still plan to start getting things ready into baggies to be able to feed. That just makes it fool proof for anyone else who does do feedings. I don't mind doing that prep work. 

The biggest concern is the stalls because multiple people do them and never on the same days so I'm finding it hard to find that person who isn't removing all the urine to have a friendly chat. We're experiencing some thrush issues as a result. We're back on outdoor board April 1st because health concerns from a inpropelry cleaned stall is not something I want to deal with. 

The hay situation, I cannot do much about if I don't provide it. There is no storage for me to do so. I saw the new round bales that were just delivered and they are very dark/black on the outside from sitting in the weather. I'm going to do some poking around today to see what they are like toward the middle and see if I can remove that outer layer - adding botulism vaccine to this years protocol.... 

The BO is bringing in more horses so fingers crossed it's not going to end up more crowded in my boys field. If too many more horses are put out there then that would be a factor to move... 

Otherwise, I'm trying to find solutions to things as I encounter them. I will provide a different feed bag/bucket and pre-mixed feed for them. Fool proof! I will be doing the repairs on the shelter in his field IF we decide to stay. 

I am still keeping an eye out for alternatives or a private farm but for now ... its something we're just going to have to work with and be deligent about.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

You should not be having a "chat" with anyone about how they clean the stalls. You are not the person who signs their paycheck and it is inappropriate. That is up to the BO., so you need to take it up with them.

You must not be too upset-it has been 15 days at least and you have yet to put the supplements in baggies.....which takes not very long. Maybe an hour.


----------



## QuarterHorseLuv (May 23, 2012)

franknbeans. I appreciate your input. It has been brought up with the BO, 15 days ago along with the glucosamine concerns before I was away. They do not get pay cheques - its students for volunteer hours or boarders helping out for a reduction. It's my business if I choose to have this chat, it's been discussed with the BO and I have an ok to discuss it if I choose to (if I see it being done). 

franknbeans, remember Thumper's mother.


----------

